# Bessacarr E460 awning query



## Hezbez

I would like to have a Fiamma awning fitted to my 2007 (2008 model) Bessacarr E460, but I've been told by one dealer it can't be done, as the distance from the top of the hab door to the roof of the motorhome is too narrow to allow for an awning to be fitted and also allow for hab door to be opened when the awning is extended.

I assume they mean that the top edge of the hab door will brush against or foul on the fabric on the underside of the awning when the door is open.

Any ideas if this is the case, or if there is a way around it?

Has anyone out there got a Fiamma or similar awning on their E460 or 580PR?

We're heading to the NEC show in February for a couple of days, is it possible to get one fitted there?

Many thanks


----------



## GerryD

Speak to Glen at Johns Cross Motorhomes, if anyone can answer your question he can. Certainly it is not possible to have a Fiamma Privacy on the 02 to 07 Sundance/400 range due to the height of the door.
Gerry


----------



## neilbes

This one has one
link

so does this


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Hezbez and GerryD

GerryD is correct in what he says, YES you can have a canopy installed BUT unfortunatly the privacy room will foul on the door.

We will be at the NEC show with FiammaCare but we wont be fitting any products this year but we will be at the Peterborough show on the 23rd Aprill and awning fitting will be FOC.

i hope this helps

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## Zebedee

Have moved you to the Bessacar forum Hez.

More likely to get advice based on first hand experience here.

Dave


P.S. Whoops!  Sorry Glenn - hadn't noticed your post. :?


----------



## bluereiver

I've got a 3 metre Fiamma awning on my 2009 Sundance 580 PR. but I have not tried a privacy room with it. Although the 3 metre awning was ok we found it a bit short and did not lend itself to a privacy room because the end of it was over the centre of the habitation door. I am about to have it replaced with a 3.5 metre one.

Motorhome Scotland at Carfin are doing the work and they know that I am also considering a privacy room and they have not made any comment about it not being suitable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks everyone for your prompt replies!

Can I ask - why can you have an awning, but not a privacy room?
Is it because the awning doesn't appear to fully cover the hab door?

If it is because of this, why can't the awning just be fitted slightly nearer to the front of the van, thus fully covering the hab door?

What size of awning would be the best for the E460 - 3.5 or 4 metres?

Are any awning fitting companies going to be at the NEC, Newark or Shepton? We can't do Peterborough due to a family wedding.


----------



## bluereiver

We have used the awning without a privacy room for a couple of years now as a sunshade also on the odd occassion as a rain shade. The sundance is our second van purchased last July and we had a 3.5m awning on our previous van fitted by John's Cross at a show.

If I move the 3m awning forward to clear the habitation door then the other end is over the side habitation window. :roll: This was what the supplying dealer told me was the best solution but I have now shown them that this is not the case.

I think a 4m awning would be too big for my van ( and I think yours is the same size ) so I am going for a 3.5m one. You will need to measure up yours to make sure that whatever you go for will fit.

If I can help further just let me know

Sam


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hezbez said:


> Are any awning fitting companies going to be at the NEC, Newark or Shepton? We can't do Peterborough due to a family wedding.


We will be at Shepton in the autumn if you can make that one but you are advised to prebook so we make sure we take what you want and reserve it for you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

bluereiver said:


> We have used the awning without a privacy room for a couple of years now as a sunshade also on the odd occassion as a rain shade. The sundance is our second van purchased last July and we had a 3.5m awning on our previous van fitted by John's Cross at a show.
> Sam


Thanks for that Sam, it maybe possible to overcome your problem by fitting different mounting brackets instead of the standard ones (unless the awning is a factory recessed one)

Glenn would know better than me but I do recollect that somewhere.

Peter


----------



## GerryD

I had this problem with our Sundance, which was one of the first of the model range that the OP is enquiring about. The Fiamma wind out is ok, it is when you try to fit a Privacy. The hab door is so high that the awning has to be mounted higher than normal. Because of this, when you fit a Privacy, the front of the Privacy imposes such a steep drop to the roof that the door fouls the awning wind-out bars.
At the time that we bought our first Privacy, Glenn was not fully aware of the problem. We then spoke to him and he checked the Sundance range and agreed that the Privacy was not suitable. He arranged a full refund on the Privacy.
Gerry


----------



## Hezbez

GerryD said:


> The Fiamma wind out is ok, it is when you try to fit a Privacy. The hab door is so high that the awning has to be mounted higher than normal. Because of this, when you fit a Privacy, the front of the Privacy imposes such a steep drop to the roof that the door fouls the awning wind-out bars.


Excuse me for being a bit thick :lol: I'm not quite sure what you mean exactly.

So, without the privacy room, the awning clears the opened door ok. But, when you add the privacy room, why do you have to lower the front of the awning - is it to allow the bottom of the privacy room to reach the ground? And thus meaning the windout bars are lower and nearer the top of the door?

Does this make sense :?


----------



## GerryD

Hezbez said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fiamma wind out is ok, it is when you try to fit a Privacy. The hab door is so high that the awning has to be mounted higher than normal. Because of this, when you fit a Privacy, the front of the Privacy imposes such a steep drop to the roof that the door fouls the awning wind-out bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for being a bit thick :lol: I'm not quite sure what you mean exactly.
> 
> So, without the privacy room, the awning clears the opened door ok. But, when you add the privacy room, why do you have to lower the front of the awning - is it to allow the bottom of the privacy room to reach the ground? And thus meaning the windout bars are lower and nearer the top of the door?
> 
> Does this make sense :?
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly that. Without the Privacy you can make the front of the awning any height that you need to clear the door. With the Privacy, you are governed by the height of the front panel.
Gerry


----------



## Hezbez

At last I understand! (I think :lol: ) Thank you.

If we can't have a privacy room, I wonder if we could do something with some of these panels http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-772320.html#772320


----------



## bluereiver

Is it possible please for someone to advise the height at the front of the Fiamma Privacy Room. I am thinking about buying the large version (if that makes any difference)

If the habitation door of the Sundance 580pr fouls the underside of the awning when the privacy room is attached there dosn't seem to be any point in considering one any further.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Bluereiver

When you have fully wound out your awning the "lead bar" (the bit you slide the front panel into) should be no higher than 185cm from the underside of the bar and down to the ground.

This measurment is the same regardless of the size of awning used.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------

